

Nikola Tesla's Unpopular Inventions - cyphersanctus
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/07/nikola-teslas-remote-control-boat-and-other-unpopular-inventions/

======
acqq
Even less known is that in the process of making the first radio controlled
anything in 1898 Nikola Tesla made first electronic logic circuits!

[http://www.tfcbooks.com/teslafaq/q&a_024.htm](http://www.tfcbooks.com/teslafaq/q&a_024.htm)

"After World War II when computer hardware manufacturers attempted to patent
digital logic gates in general, the U.S. Patent Office asserted Tesla's turn-
of-the-century priority in their electrical implementation."

